# I feel completely dead after 7 years of continuous DP



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I never thought it was possible for a person to feel so dam dead spiritually. Nothing gets me motivated, I can no longer connect properly in relationships and I honestly dont give a shit about anything anymore...Im so sick of waking up and feeling like I have no sense of time and that every minute feels exactly the same. I have not been able to emotioally react to something for years. Where have my emotions and insides gone? I just feel void and completely inhuman...this is completely ridiculous now!! Like enough is enough! I just want to be able to wake up and feel the breeze on my body from walking outside, feel connected to my environment and people again is that so much to ask for!????

this disorder is COMPLETELY RIDICULOUS NOW IM COMPLETELY AND INSANELY OVER THIS SHIT!!!

end of rant


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Fearless said:


> YOU are completely ridiculous. You are blaming your loser mentality on DP.


If you don't have anything useful to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Did you try Vipassana meditation? I´m a proponent of that, even if people are skeptical. It works but takes effort. It´s rebranded as mindfulness in the west by psychs. I would suggest the classical type, don´t know what psychs teach about it.

You don´t need a teacher or counselor to do Vipassana. Nor do you need to convert to any religion.

Here is an introduction to insight meditation (Vipassana). There are books that are more detailed but you may find proper instructions on the Internet. http://www.buddhanet.net/m_part1.htm Just strip away the "religious" stuff if you don´t like it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Fearless said:


> Truth is always useful.


Then I'll rephrase it; if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.

You do this every week, and the same damn thing happens; a pointless argument where nobody gains anything useful and everyone leaves in an angry huff.

If you actually wanted to help then you could at least make half an effort to be polite.

At this point I'm pretty convinced you enjoy arguing with her, for whatever asinine reason.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Fearless said:


> YOU are completely ridiculous. You are blaming your loser mentality on DP.


and YOU should get off this site altogether if your actually "recovered"

I'll blame everything on DP because its causing all my problems and lack of interest in life & being able to connect with people properly so GET FUCKED


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

odysseus said:


> Did you try Vipassana meditation? I´m a proponent of that, even if people are skeptical. It works but takes effort. It´s rebranded as mindfulness in the west by psychs. I would suggest the classical type, don´t know what psychs teach about it.
> 
> You don´t need a teacher or counselor to do Vipassana. Nor do you need to convert to any religion.
> 
> Here is an introduction to insight meditation (Vipassana). There are books that are more detailed but you may find proper instructions on the Internet. http://www.buddhanet.net/m_part1.htm Just strip away the "religious" stuff if you don´t like it.


thnx for the suggestion Odysseus but I dont feel that meditationj will do much for me coz my mind feels blank and empty all the time haha


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I often wonder how im supposed to meditate when my mind NEVER ceases to race and my concentration is so poor...Hell my mind races in my dreams even when I do manage to fall asleep...


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah this entire mental state is ridiculous now it rlly is a fkn joke ive had enough of it


----------



## mindfulnessbl (Nov 4, 2013)

missjess this sounds like major depressive disorder, Its easy to get mixed up with dp due to not feeling anything.

Dp can hurt you, but depression can, as it can make you worse and worse, ruminations at worse make it worse.

Things I doing is exercise

clean eating

sleep

omega 3 fish

social connection

fun activity

sun

MINDFULNESS

and trying to sort out part of my life which are not in order.

by doing these I am hoping I am improving my brain health. hippocampus, amygadala, neurogensis, serotonin, dopamine, on and on.

It can be confusing to distinguish the both.

these things above have to be done in order to recovery, even if it only helps 20%, it keeps heads above water.

and ANTI rumination which is the hardest to do


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Indeed, this does sound like some clinical depression. My very best advice for depression: the brain CAN gradually change in physical structure with your changes of habits. The depression is from a current toxic state of structure.

Medication won't make the real changes. It can artificially mask the current problems. But many new "brain stimulating" positive habits that get NEW engaging ideas and activity flowing for you will get the natural shock therapy evolution going to flush out depression structure. Give yourself some new serious habits, goals, and experiences... let them evolve your brain to a new structure...in time... see how you feel after.

Now some of the WORST advice for depression: "I've been there...you'll get better" - "snap out of it" - "WHY are you depressed" - " just stop!" .... all nonsense (often just ignorant attempts to help) that will never help. Brain stimulating structural changes from many new aspired habits being engaged will create a major reassessment and renovation of how your body is going to start feeling for the most part.

With that being told - there are also many health changes that help too. Earlier sleep with less artificial light exposure at night, more sunlight, more gradual daily exercise, way less sugar, more water, more vegetables/fruits, less toxic people/places/things in your life in general. More minimalism of the personal belongings, less painful burden and worry of clutter.

Simply put, the mind gradually adapted into depression structure - it can gradually adapt out of depression structure.

Think of the water in nature and our body when it comes to stagnation - the moving water is generally fresher for life.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Selig said:


> I've asked this before, but are you on any medication?


no im not but i cant imagine taking any either i dont wana feel more numb...not sure what to do...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree! Anti depressants can help with general mood which can in turn help with DP symptoms..They dont eliminate DP symptoms but they help take the edge off them which is something...In my case they have helped me alot...


----------



## jimmyb84 (Oct 1, 2012)

Missjess, this may sound extremely corn on a kob.....but I am thinking of you and so are others I'm sure. I know this does nothing physically to help your pain but I hope it gives you something


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Irina Paravienna said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you all are doing okay. I feel your pain and I know this is awfull through what you are going through but I truly believe that we're going to be cured one day.
> 
> For me, experience with depersonalization was confusing,scary and depressing.
> 
> ...


I have almost every one of these, and have had them all for over 3 years.

Also can you tell me where you found this list of criteria? Was it from a website?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Irina Paravienna said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you all are doing okay. I feel your pain and I know this is awfull through what you are going through but I truly believe that we're going to be cured one day.
> 
> For me, experience with depersonalization was confusing,scary and depressing.
> 
> ...


It sounds like I have most of these.... this is a bad start to my day.... Sigh,..


----------

